# Wut



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2010)

[yt]OainzQ0Z1-0[/yt]

I am lost.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy shit?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 24, 2010)

...............

lol furry dog?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Neglect your dog, feed him chips. V:


----------



## Barak (Mar 24, 2010)

Mind rape D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

i want a dog like that... he would creep everyone out and chips are cheaper than dogfood. double win! =D


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 24, 2010)

Already seen this

Not as creepy as the clapping Mohawk commercial imo


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

What the hell?

Japanese LOVE their bizarro commercials.  They probably find ours incredibly boring by comparison.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it had a penis.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Why is Japan so creepy?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

...?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why is Japan so creepy?



because they're Japan...


----------

